# Life after FET



## bevvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi everbody I'm a newbie

Not quite sure how to work this site How do I get my history at
the bottom in PINK & how do I get the Smiley's & Pixie dust.

Anyway let me tell you a bit about my history (it's quite long sorry)

Me & DH married 13yrs ttc 10yrs started out @ Countess but initial tests
showed DH had poor motility so they referred us straight to LWH for ICSI
1st ICSI June 2004  abandoned due to OHSS, started again Oct 04 again
OHSS but had 24 eggs 13 fertilised, 2 embies put back BFN & other embies
not strong enough to freeze.  2nd ICSI Jun 2005 OHSS 26 eggs 10 fertilised
& frozen due to ruptured bladder & rt.ovary during egg collection nearly died!
Had 1st FET Sep 2006 4 defrosted 2 embies put back, implanted but after
2ww borderline +ve had to wait another week to be told I had been pregnant
but HSG too low & to stop the drugs BFN!!
2nd FET Dec 07 4 embies defrosted 2 embies put back BFN on Boxing Day. 
2 embies left but too emotional to even think about what we are going to do next


----------



## bigchicky (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Bevvers

Just read your journey so far... JESUS!!!  how are you still copin hun...  
I think you and your hubby must be so strong.  
I really dont no what to say to you to be honest except, do what you think is right for you!
What have hospital advised you to do?

I have just started my injections on monday on our first cycle of ivf.  I feel like ive been injecting for ever already.
I cant even start to understand how you are feeling.

You take care and keep me updated.

BIG HUGS xxxx    xxxx


----------

